#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  opvoeding van kinderen deel 3

## ABOE MR

*18.)* Sta je kinderen niet toe om te mengen met onbekwame dwaze kinderen, aangezien hij (i.e. uw kind) van hun weerzinwekkende uitlatingen en daden zal overnemen en wat hij (i.e. uw kind) heeft geleerd, zal vernietigd worden.


En de poet zei:



_Het kind zal uit het hoofd leren wat aan hem gegeven is en hij zal het niet, Vergeten daar zijn hart als een zuivere juweel is,
Graveer iedere informatie die je begeert op zijn hart,
Ongeacht of hij het zich zal herinneren met een standvastig geheugen_

Dus het kind is leeg en zal alles accepteren.

En zoals wordt gezegd, _'graveren in de jeugd is als graveren in steen_.'

*19.)* Sta je kinderen niet toe om buiten te blijven in het schemerdonker daar Shaytaan (Satan) zich verspreid en erop uit gaat op dat tijdstip, en het is mogelijk dat zij uw kind schaden.

Imaam Boekhaarie, moge Allaah genade over hem heen laten dalen, heeft verklaard: Het is overgeleverd aan ons door Ishaaq, dat Ruh ons informeerde dat hij heeft gezegd dat ibn Juraij mij informeerde dat hij heeft gezegd, 'Ataa informeerde mij dat hij Jaabir bin 'Abdullaah, radia Allaahoe 'anhumaa, dat hij zei:
*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd: 'Wanneer de duisternis van de nacht komt of bij de avondschemering, breng je kinderen dan naar binnen daar de Shaytaan zich verspreid op dat tijdstip. Als er dan een uur van de nacht voorbij gaat, laat hen dan, en sluit jullie deuren de naam van Allaah noemend, aangezien de Shaytaan een gesloten deur niet kan openen.'* 


Overgeleverd door Muslim.

*20.)*
Soms moet je jouw kind alleen laten spelen omdat wanneer hij constant wordt weerhouden van het spelen, dan raakt zijn intellect inactief en wordt hij geraakt door verveling.
Dus wanneer de ouders wensen hun kinderen op te voeden, dan moeten zij er hard naar streven om hun kinderen te ontwikkelen met een Islamitische ontwikkeling en hen het Boek en de Sunnah te onderwijzen.
En van de redenen dat de ouders in het Hiernamaals stijgen is doordat hun kinderen rechtgeaard zijn en voor hun smeekbeden verrichten. In Sahih Muslim kwam de volgende hadith van abu Hurayrah dat de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam zei:
*"Wanneer de zoon van Aadam sterft, eindigen zijn daden behalve drie: een doorgaande liefdadigheid, of kennis waar profijt uit wordt getrokken, of een oprecht kind die voor hem smeekbeden verricht."*
En de hadith is gekomen van abu Hurayrah dat de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam zei:
*Een oprechte dienaar zal stijgen in rangen in het Paradijs en hij zal zeggen; O mijn Heer, hoe kan dit? Aldus wordt er gezegd; Door jouw zoon die vergiffenis zocht. En de hadith is in al-Saheeh al-Musnad.*
Wanneer de ouders oprecht zijn en de kinderen oprecht zijn maar niet het niveau bereikt hebben van de ouders, dan zal Allaah de rang van de kinderen verheffen naar die van hun ouders. Hij, de Verhevene zei:
*En zij die geloven en wiens nageslacht hen volgen in Geloof, aan hen zullen Wij hun nageslacht bijvoegen, en Wij zullen de beloning van hun daden in niets in mindering brengen. Iedere persoon is een belofte voor datgene wat hij verdient heeft. Soerah Toor [52:21]*
En het kind kan een zegening zijn voor de ouders hen gehoorzamend en naar hen luisterend. Dit is wat de oprechten van hun Heer vragen aan hen te geven. Zoals Hij, de Verhevene zei:
*En zij die zeggen: 'Onze Heer! Begunstig ons met onze vrouwen en ons nageslacht de rust van onze ogen, en maak ons leiders van de Muttaqoon (**i.e. de vromen**).' Soerah Furqaan [25:74]*
*21.)* Moedig uw kinderen aan om onder de oprechten te zitten. 
Dus dit is de oprechte moeder, Umm Sulaym, zij bracht haar zoon Anas naar de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam, en zei:
*Anas is jouw dienaar O Boodschapper van Allaah, dus doe smeekbede aan Allaah voor hem. Dus zei hij: O Allaah geef hem veel bezit en kinderen en zegen hem hierin.*
En Umm Hudhayfah vroeg haar zoon Hudhayfah bin al-Yamaan, aldus zei ze tegen hem:
*"Wanneer is jouw aanstelling (voorbij)?" bedoelend met de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam. Dus zei ik: Ik heb geen aanstelling gehad bij hem sinds zus en zo," dus communiceerde ze met mij en ik zei tegen haar: "Laat me naar de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam gaan, Maghrib met hem bidden, en hem vragen om vergiffenis voor mij en voor jou te verzoeken." Dus ging ik naar de Profeet salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam en deed salaat al-Magbrib met hem. Hij bleef totdat hij salaat al-'Ishaa had gedaan en vertrok, dus volgde ik hem en hij hoorde mijn stem. Aldus zei hij: "Wie is dat? Hudhayfah?" Dus zei ik: "Ja." Hij zei: "Wat heb je nodig, moge Allaah jou en jouw moeder vergeven?" Hij zei: "Deze Engel is nooit neergedaald naar de aarde voor deze nacht. Hij verzocht toestemming van zijn Heer om mij Salaam te geven en mij blijde tijdingen te geven van dat Faatimah de leider is van de vrouwen van het Paradijs." Verhaald door Tirmidhi en mijn Vader (Imaam Muqbil) heeft het vermeld in al-Saheeh al-Musnad (1/214).*
Dus het is aan de ouders om inspanningen te leveren bij het opvoeden van hun kinderen, en leiding is met de Hand van Allaah, aangezien een persoon niet in staat is om zichzelf te leiden, laat staan iemand anders te leiden. 
Dus dit is Nuh 'alayhi salam, een Profeet van de profeten van Allaah en hij was niet in staat zijn zoon te leiden. Hij smeekte zijn zoon om met hem te zijn en om niet met de ongelovigen te zijn. Zoals Hij de Verhevene zei:
*En Nuh riep zijn zoon, die zichzelf had afgezonderd: 'O mijn zoon! Kom aan boord met ons en behoor niet tot de ongelovigen.' Soerah Hood [11:42]*
Dus zijn zoon antwoordde:
*De zoon antwoordde: 'Ik breng mezelf naar een berg, het zal mij redden van het water.' Nuh zei: 'Deze dag is er geen redding van de Voorbestemming van Allaah behalve hem met wie Hij genade heeft.' En golven kwamen tussen hen in, dus hij (**de zoon**) behoorde tot de drenkelingen. Soerah Hood [11:43]*
En dit is Ibrahim 'alayhi salam. Hij vermaande zijn vader om Shirk te verlaten, zoals gekomen is in meer dan n Soerah, en hij gaf zich niet over aan het advies van zijn zoon. Veeleer zei hij:
*Hij (**de vader**) zei: 'Verwerp je mijn goden, O Ibrahim? Indien je hier niet mee stopt, dan zal ik je voorzeker stenigen. Dus ga weg van mij in veiligheid** (**voordat ik jou straf**).' Soerah Maryam [19:46]*
En dit is onze Profeet Muhammad salAllaahu 'alayhi wa salam. Hij vermaande zijn oom abu Taalib om de Islam te omarmen, maar hij weigerde en stierf op Shirk. Er zijn vele voorbeelden hiervan, en dit deed zich veel voor onder de Salaf.
Shu'bah ibn al-Hajjaaj was gewoon te zeggen: "Ik heb een zoon en ik heb hem Sa'd genoemd, maar hij heeft geen geluk (Sa'ada) gehad en ook is hij niet succesvol geweest." En zei tegen hem: "Ga naar Hishaam al-Dustawaa'ee. Dus zei hij: "Ik wil naar de duiven kijken." Verwijs naar Meezaan al-I'tidaal (2/122)
En dit is Ismaa'eel bin Ibrahim bin Muqassim. Hij was een vrome man en van onder zijn kinderen was Ibrahim die een extreme Jahmee was. Hij was gewoon te zeggen dat de Koran geschapen was (moge Allaah ons hiertegen beschermen).
Dus leiding is met de Hand van Allaah, maar het is noodzakelijk om er naartoe te werken. Indien Allaah het goede met hem voor heeft, dan zal hij zich overgeven aan het advies. Indien Allaah iets anders wenst dan dat, dan zal hij doorgaan met waar hij op is. En de dichter zei:
_Indien de natuurlijke aanleg slecht is_
_Dan zullen goede manieren en ook geen onderwijs hem van voordeel zijn._
Sommige kinderen zijn een beproeving voor hun ouders. Vanwege dit zegt Allaah de Verhevene:
*Voorwaar, onder jullie vrouwen en jullie kinderen zijn vijanden voor jullie** (**die jou kunnen stoppen van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allaah**); wees daarom oplettend voor hen. Soerah Taghaboon [64:14]*
En de *"onder"* in de aayah (vers) betekent sommige.
En Hij zegt:
*O jullie die geloven! Laat niet jullie bezittingen of jullie kinderen jullie afleiden van de gedenking van Allaah. En wie dat doet, dan zijn zij de verliezers. Soerah Munafiqun [63:9]*
Zij worden een beproeving wanneer zij reden zijn voor dat de ouders afdwalen en afstand nemen van de zaken van de religie. Tot de voorbeelden daarover behoren:
(1) Een Moslim vader's zoon wordt ziek, dus haast de vader zich naar de tovenaar. Dit is Kufr (ongeloof in Allaah), omdat zij kennis beweren te hebben van het ongeziene, en niemand heeft kennis van het ongeziene behalve Allaah.
Hij de Verhevene zei:
*Noch zal Allaah aan jou de geheimen vrij geven van het ongeziene. Soerah Aali 'Imraan [3:179]*
En hij zei:
*En met Hem zijn de sleutels van het ongeziene, niemand kent ze behalve Hij. Soerah An'aam [6:59]*
Tot het einde van andere gelijksoortige verzen. Dus op basis hiervan heeft de vader Kufr (ongeloof in Allaah) gepleegd vanwege zijn zoon.
(2) Sommige van de mensen halen de televisie in hun huizen om zo hun kind te amuseren. De televisie is Haraam (verboden) vanwege de vele slechtheden dat het beslaat. Waaronder: afbeeldingen (i.e. van mensen en dieren), muziek instrumenten, de vrouw die naar de man kijkt en omgekeerd, het omarmen van ideologien van de vijanden van Islam en andere dan dat.
Dus deze kind is een vijand voor zijn vader, en zijn kind zal hem nooit van voordeel zijn op de Dag der Opstanding. Veeleer zal hij van hem vluchten. Zoals Hij de Verhevene zei:
*Die Dag zal een man vluchten van zijn broer, en van zijn moeder en vader, en van zijn vrouw en kinderen. Iedere man op die Dag zal genoeg hebben om zich zorgeloos te maken over anderen. Soerah 'Abasa [80:34-37]*
En wie getest wordt met een ongehoorzaam kind, dan moet hij smeekbeden doen en zijn Heer aanroepen. Hij de Verhevene zei:
*En jouw Heer zei: Roep mij aan, Ik zal jouw aanroep beantwoorden. Soerah Ghaafir [40:60]*
Liefde en genegenheid moet binnen de grenzen van de wetgeving zijn, dus men zou geen verboden daden moeten verrichten vanwege zijn kind.

bron: https://sites.google.com/site/i3tiqa...n-van-kinderen

----------

